
APFS vs. HFS+ Benchmarks on Mac OS High Sierra - BonsaiDen
https://malcont.net/2017/09/apfs-vs-hfs-benchmarks-on-2017-macbook-pro-with-macos-high-sierra/
======
noncoml
A bit of topic, but since we are talking about MacOS filesystems, if anyone
from Apple is listening: please kill the .DS_Store

